# Arrangement of Non-classical peices on Cello --help



## Incitatus (Mar 27, 2014)

If this isn't in the right place feel free to tell me and give me a "hey stupid" note. 

I'm arranging the song "Already Home" by A Great Big World on Cello for my friend. She is massively in love with it and wants an arrangement done for personal use. I'm having a bit of trouble on getting the right key down however. From what I can tell the song is played in the key of D but for some reason it's not sounding right to me in my arrangement. Quite frankly it's making it hard to get anything accomplished on the piece. I'm attempting to transpose it from treble to bass cleff. 

So any advice, help or even "Hey it's so simple do x, y or z" is greatly appreciated! 

(For anyone who's interested it's (hopefully) getting played at their anniversary dinner since he's a cellist and she loves this song.)


----------

